# Which DCT fluid do you use?



## aki (May 1, 2003)

Obviously when the R35 was launched there wasn***8217;t much choice other than going with the Nissan OEM fluid.
Now there appears to be many more manufacturers producing DCT fluid at varying specs and price point. 

Which fluid do you use? 
Did you notice any significant difference in performance when you changed fluid i.e. lower temps, smoother operation?

I***8217;ve added a pic below of a table which shows the spec difference between some of the fluids.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

iirc Litchfield use the Pentosin


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

FFL racing. Not sure why, done about 4k miles and nearly time to change it


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

I may be remembering incorrectly but I think the only one you can switch to within warranty is stock fluid or FFL racing.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

You left out one of the best and the cheapest
Millers DCT oil


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

Millers Oils DCT fluid. Identical spectrograph to the Pentosin but double the additive content and much more sensibly priced. Always in stock. 

The pentosin ffl-r is very good at high temps, but if you're running consistently over 130 degrees you should be fitting a transmission cooler not changing oil spec.


----------



## aki (May 1, 2003)

thanks for the feedback. I hadn't even thought of millers dct fluid. need to try and update the poll options.

I am surprised not many seem to go for motul, they have a good reputation in producing high quality engine oils.


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

aki said:


> thanks for the feedback. I hadn't even thought of millers dct fluid. need to try and update the poll options.
> 
> I am surprised not many seem to go for motul, they have a good reputation in producing high quality engine oils.


Engine oils.. Depends which one, I've had some eye opening lab tests on some tbh, however the 300v is very good. I believe their DCT fluid is actually a Fuchs one rebranded.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Sure i read on opie oils motul dct is nissan approved


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

dudersvr said:


> You left out one of the best and the cheapest
> Millers DCT oil


Interesting, whats the exact spec do we need to be ordering? I've currently got Pentosin FFL-4

thanks


----------



## aki (May 1, 2003)

Ah, OK so Motul DCTF is just Fuchs Titan DCT fluid re-branded?
Fuchs is the parent company for Pentosin, does that mean that:


Motul DCTF
Fuchs Titan Perormance DCTF
Pontosin FFL-2/3/4/R
Could all be same fluid or at least very similar with some minor alterations? 




ACspeedtech said:


> Engine oils.. Depends which one, I've had some eye opening lab tests on some tbh, however the 300v is very good. I believe their DCT fluid is actually a Fuchs one rebranded.


----------



## aki (May 1, 2003)

Is there any way to update the poll to include more options for the fluid?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Chronos said:


> Interesting, whats the exact spec do we need to be ordering? I've currently got Pentosin FFL-4
> 
> thanks


Just Millers DCT oil, available in litres and 10 litres so you can buy exact amount.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

HKS Price...:runaway::runaway:.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

For info purposes you can get FFL4-R from powerenhancer.co.uk for £283.66 for 20 litres (discount of 10% with code "audiclub" or "toyotaclub")

That's £140 for a fluid change.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

charles charlie said:


> For info purposes you can get FFL4-R from powerenhancer.co.uk for £283.66 for 20 litres (discount of 10% with code "audiclub" or "toyotaclub")
> 
> That's £140 for a fluid change.


and also you can use the same codes for the well known and quality FFL4 which is fine for road use and cheaper 

£105 for a change :squintdan

https://www.powerenhancer.co.uk/pentosin-ffl-4.html


----------



## aki (May 1, 2003)

This is what I went for in the end. I was tempted to go for Motul but when you take into account that if you buy 20L can then Pentosin is virtually the same price per change. One more thing to bear in mind, FFL-R is officially approved by Nissan, I don't think FFL-4 or the Motul has this accreditation?




charles charlie said:


> For info purposes you can get FFL4-R from powerenhancer.co.uk for £283.66 for 20 litres (discount of 10% with code "audiclub" or "toyotaclub")
> 
> That's £140 for a fluid change.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

mmm


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

you say 10ltrs per change... fairly sure we never managed to get 10ltrs into the box before it poured out the top sight hole...
from memory I think it was 8.5ltrs..

is it defo 10ltrs to fill it >?

and has anyone got a link where I can buy a replacement gearbox oil filter ?

thanks


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Nissan state 8 quarts to fill trans if the sump has been removed and drained. That***8217;s 9 litres.

I just rounded up is all.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

There is another litre if you drain the clutches - there is a procedure to do this but I cannot remember how it goes something to do with putting it in gear with the brake on

I have 10ltrs of motul dct if anyone wants it £100


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

nick the tubman said:


> you say 10ltrs per change... fairly sure we never managed to get 10ltrs into the box before it poured out the top sight hole...
> from memory I think it was 8.5ltrs..
> 
> is it defo 10ltrs to fill it >?
> ...


The fluid coming out of the drain over the tower tube does not mean its full!

I put at least another ltr in and maybe 2 in mine as it launches hard on slicks


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

nick the tubman said:


> you say 10ltrs per change... fairly sure we never managed to get 10ltrs into the box before it poured out the top sight hole...
> from memory I think it was 8.5ltrs..
> 
> is it defo 10ltrs to fill it >?
> ...


Nissan do not supply a replacement filter (wonder how they change it ???)
AFAIK only Litchfield supply filters, the pan filter is Dodson as is the round filter deeper in the box, they supply a reusable Dodson mesh filter which is better value, but the pair are over £200, nearer £250 retail if I remember correctly. The flat pan filter is easy enough to open up and clean the mesh inside then re flatten the flange back together.


----------



## Jnin (Oct 26, 2017)

I flushed my oil a few months ago. Used Motul. Cheap and very similar to Nissan***8217;s stock gearbox oil from what I was told


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Jnin said:


> I flushed my oil a few months ago. Used Motul. Cheap and very similar to Nissan’s stock gearbox oil from what I was told


Given how poor Nissan’s original fluid is with regards heat resistance I’m not sure that’s a good thing if it’s true.

Afaik all aftermarket fluids exceed Nissan’s OEM fluid.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

TBH I Cant believe these cars done come with coolers for DCT, I used the Pentosin Racing one as already blew a clutch seal with the crappy Nissan stuff.

Anyone regularly going on track needs a cooler IMO


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Cardiff R33 said:


> TBH I Cant believe these cars done come with coolers for DCT, I used the Pentosin Racing one as already blew a clutch seal with the crappy Nissan stuff.
> 
> Anyone regularly going on track needs a cooler IMO


They do come with a oil to water cooler dude, it heats the trans up and tries to cool it, the heating up works extremely well the cooling not so much !!!! Its using the engine coolant BTW. Nissan do not seem to acknowledge a problem hence Nismo say the diff needs cooler for track work as the diff also gets very hot apparently.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

managed to get 9.5 ltrs in the gearbox... you put in 8.5, the run the car for a couple of minutes,, then top it up again.
the filter was spotless... very surprised. was expecting at least something to be on there..

both diffs done as well.

TBH, considering the amount of trackdays and trips across Europe etc, about 9,000mls in between changes, the oil in all 3, seemed to be in very good condition. still clear and smelt as new.

gone for the Motul Competition stuff this time 
its Blue in colour - not seen that before.

I will let you know how it gets on temp wise compared to the standard stuff.


----------



## e36er (Jul 22, 2018)

dudersvr said:


> You left out one of the best and the cheapest
> Millers DCT oil


https://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-89662-millers-oils-millermatic-atf-dct-dsg.aspx

That stuff?


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

have to say since the oil changes, gearbox is smoother now, especially from cold.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

On the bottle of the Motul DCTF, it states it is the OEM fluid for the GR6. 
I’m sticking with that.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> On the bottle of the Motul DCTF, it states it is the OEM fluid for the GR6.
> I’m sticking with that.


OEM fluid is not Motul, the nissan OEM is crap if you do track days as it degrades under heat. Motul, Pentosin, and Millers are all very good


----------



## nivek (Jun 23, 2019)

Amsoil DCT all the way


----------



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

Ordered 10litres of motul multi dctf
It***8217;s been in my car the last 12k miles and done me well so why change? It was also £121
Gone with the motul gear Competition lsd for the diffs too for £58 for 3 liters
Not bad prices


----------



## SPR-Moto (Feb 20, 2017)

Here's the link for the technical data sheet for Motul DCTF if anyone is interested:

https://d23zpyj32c5wn3.cloudfront.n...a_sheets/56703/Multi_DCTF_(GB).pdf?1559837795


----------



## nivek (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi, I recently upgraded from MY2015 to a stock MY2017 Prestige with 40K miles on the clock. I love the car. 
I'm gonna have my tanny flushed on friday and I bought 10L of Millers DCT. Anyone running this fluid in your GT-R?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If you buy a 20ltr and split it with a pal or another forum member the millers could work out a very good price using the discount codes.


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

nivek said:


> Hi, I recently upgraded from MY2015 to a stock MY2017 Prestige with 40K miles on the clock. I love the car.
> I'm gonna have my tanny flushed on friday and I bought 10L of Millers DCT. Anyone running this fluid in your GT-R?


Yeah I use Miller's in mine.
I didn't notice any difference between that and OEM, both seem to work fine.


----------



## nivek (Jun 23, 2019)

Fluid changed for Millers . Not sure what was in before but a huge difference now. Way smoother than before.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Was talking to a BMW specialist yesterday when we took my mates M140 in for some bits n bat's yesterday, he uses Redline and Motul. 

Has anyone used any Redline products on the 35? 
I know that they are a bit more pricey But I also remember that the gearbox shockproof stuff was good on the older Skylines especially if track oriented. 

Was also talking to another mate about a video he watched showing why cheap oil breaks down so quickly - alas he can't find the link.


----------

